# ok here i go and I need help



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

hey all! i am finally going to be able to take an afternoon off and go fishing later this week (Thursday mabey) but i need some help. I am not normally a surf fisherman but i am trying to get into it. I am fishing form the tybee beach statring around 6pm on the south end near the inlet. i am planning on using shrimp and mabey fleas with a bottom 2 hook rig with fireballs. how dose this sound and dose anyone have some tips/tricks? also what is running right now and what doi i need to mainly look for? Thanks in advance


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Can't give any info on your specific area, but here's a few things to consider.

1. Assorted weights for varying conditions.

2. FRESH bait..If you wouldn't eat it, Don't fish with it.

3. Keep hooks small (2/0 circles are perfect), and an average shrimp will give about three baits.

4. Use SIMPLE rigs, avoiding those big, metal armed things with swivels and clips all over the place. Fish howl with laughter when they see these things....

Here's a link to some cool knots http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=, tie some double dropper rigs out of 40# mono, with SMALL swivel on one end and a SMALL clip swivel on the other for the weight and you'll save money and enjoy catchin' fish on your own rigs.

Make the loops a little long, attatch the hooks by pushing the loop thru the hook eye and passing the hook thru the loop, and pull tight.

Good luck, and don't forget to let us know how you do!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

There used to be several people from tybee on here but they have been quiet recently. Hope it's because they have been catching a lot of fish! I think that bigdaddy77 is from that area - do a search for his posts or just search tybee and you should be able to find out some good information.

Britt


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> There used to be several people from tybee on here but they have been quiet recently. Hope it's because they have been catching a lot of fish! I think that bigdaddy77 is from that area - do a search for his posts or just search tybee and you should be able to find out some good information.
> 
> Britt


I think they all bought boats or just quit posting on here.


----------



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for all the info so far and that is a great knot place i have seen it on www.jaxkayakfishing.com before and i always learn something new from it. but i still have a few questions


How far up the line do i tie the loops?
What length leaders do i need to use from the loops to the hooks if any? 
Also what size sinkers do you think? how about a 3 or 4 oz pyramid?
Thanks in advance again!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

what are you fishing for?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's a pic of one of my rigs....It's 100# mono and a 6/0 circle, used to catch sharks on cut bait....











When tying these, keep the droppers about 3-4 inches long, and enough space between the ends and each drop to prevent tangling...

This rig is about 14" long end to end. My lighter weight rigs end up about 24". Off the line spool, I pull 8" and hold it, pull another foot and tie a dropper, pull 8" more and hold, pull a foot and tie the next dropper, pull 8" more and clip it off.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*2. FRESH bait..If you wouldn't eat it, Don't fish with it.*

I tried that already. Didn't work. Fish won't eat cheeseburgers. No way I'm eating a mullet sandwich for lunch.

That 100 lb orange line is PRETTY. Where'd you get that, off your weed eater?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> That 100 lb orange line is PRETTY. Where'd you get that, off your weed eater?


As amatter of fact, I do use .080 Shakespeare weedeater line for "real" shark leaders. It's a little bigger than 400# mono.....


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

That animated knot is pretty cool. I'm gonna bookmark that sucker.

I use weedeater line for shark leaders also. I meant to post some after action pics a couple weeks ago but never got to it. Shoot, they had that stuff on clearance at Big Lots. (The florescent stuff I got from Home Depot stretches like crazy). I even filled my weedeater spool up twice.


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Where did you get the black leader line ?


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Is it orange ? My monitor has trouble with color, but its sense of smell is amazing?


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks red to me.


----------



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks guys this is helping a WHOLE lot!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I like using fishfinder rigs in the surf. Use 2-3 oz weight depending on the conditions. I like using #1 or 2 circle hooks with a longer leader (20#) for your live baits. It the crabs are getting your bait then you can place a small float about 6" above the bait to keep it off of the bottom.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Coming to fish Tybee from the surf? Great time of year.............the BIG reds are moving in.........has already begun and should be good for about a month.

Location? South end not so good. Massive sand bars and strong currents. Not known as a place to catch fish. Pier is excellent. Mid beach in front of the anchor at the curve on butler ave is good (there is some hidden structure within casting distance......note: look for the signs warning swimmers, fish there). North end. At the jetties is good..........Trout, Black Drum, Flounder, Sheepshead, Reds, etc. A little further north from the jetties where the beach turns into marsh grass, from there with a good toss you can reach the channel (15' + deep).

My advice, try the pier or north end. For Red fish use fresh cut mullet or blue crab halves. For other use live or fresh shrimp.


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Now that is helpful. Good luck.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*shark rig*

RR, wish I had seen that rig a couple weeks ago. Could have saved a lot of beer money and maybe caught a few fish. Steve


----------



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys i am going this afternoon and i will try to take some pics and i will post how i do! thanks again.


----------



## Crawley6262 (Sep 14, 2006)

well it ended up that i had to work late b/c someone else decides to take off and not tell anyone including the boss! but i will be going this weekend or early next week. i will let everone know


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*shark rig*

Heh RR, what knot do you use to the swivel and the snap. And how IS that drop hook tied on? Thanks . Steve


----------

